
Ask HN: Downloading all of your comments - DanielBMarkham
Hey guys,<p>Random Sunday question: is there a way to download all of your comments from HN?
======
gus_massa
Have you read the API?
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API#users](https://github.com/HackerNews/API#users)

IIUC, this list all the comments, submissions, polls, ... of a user, so you
have to manually query each one and filter the comments.

Also, hnapp has filters and a json option, but I didn't try it:
[http://hnapp.com/?q=type%3Acomment%20author%3ADanielBMarkham](http://hnapp.com/?q=type%3Acomment%20author%3ADanielBMarkham)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I knew there were some good search APIs out there. I had tried a couple but to
be honest there are probably dozens. Just wondering if anybody knew of any
that would allow one-click downloading, instead of having to get all the
comments one page at a time.

